# web site/website host



## SandraLia

Field and topic:
Estoy traduciendo una politica de privacidad y no se como decir "website host"
---------------------

Sample sentence:
As our Web site host develops business, it may be acquired, merge with another business, or acquire or buy other businesses or assets.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola SandraLia.

un website host es un *anfitrión del sitio web*... la persona o compañía que posee los servidores donde 'reside' el sitio web y que le cobra al dueño o administrador del sitio web una suma de dinero mensual o anual para que el sitio web continue estando 'dentro' de dichos servidores.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lontivero

Sandra, "website host" es el termino usado para decir "alojamiento de sitios web". Esta es probablemente una de las pocas traducciones que vas a encontrar porque en la terminología propia de software se utiliza sin traducción. Es mas fijate que se habla por ejemplo "necesito hostear mi sitio" para decir "necesito alojar mi sitio en un servidor". Es decir, no encuentro una buena palabra para "host" y "website" se lo utiliza tal cual o bien como "sitio web".

Ya te habia contestado esto pero en el merge de la moderadora se ve que se perdió.

De todos modos esperemos a otros foreros para ver que nos dicen...


----------



## nv1962

Francamente estoy muy de acuerdo con la sugerencia de Lauranazario. "Host" se traduce por su función perfectamente con "anfitrión", al tiempo que "web site" se suele traducir con "sitio web". 

O sea: _anfitrión de sitio(s) web_. Personalmente, soy partidario de usar en general su forma en plural, ya que típicamente un "web(site) host" no ofrece lugar a un solo sitio, sino a múltiples. Vamos, que creo que va un poquitín a semejanza de una "tienda de muebles", que seguramente tendrá más de uno solo, ¿no?

Por otra parte, si nos referimos a "nuestro" anfitrión de sitios web, creo que puede ser usado en singular, "anfitrión de(l) sitio web", ya que (para nosotros) alberga _el_ sitio web nuestro.


----------



## onomatopeya

me quedo con "alojamiento de sitios web"

nunca he escuchado "anfitrion de sitio web" para traducir "web host"


----------



## Claudia Eguiguren

En el argot de computación en México he visto que se utiliza huésped con la palabra servidor... creo que esa palabra es la que se utiliza en la práctica


----------



## Claudia Eguiguren

Sabe alguien como se traduce el término "scriptable image"?   Lo necesito para una traducción.


----------



## nv1962

Cuando se habla de "servidor" se puede referir a una multitud de posibles sistemas que sirvan (mejor dicho: _compartan_) determinados tipos de servicio y/o dispositivo. Algunos ejemplos: servidores de correo-E, HTTP (lo que se entiende por "servidor web"), impresoras, FTP (para intercambiar ficheros/archivos), de espacio en general (o sea, servidores de discos duros), proxy, de acceso... Y un largo etcétera de servidores.

Incluso hablar de "servidor web" es impreciso, ya que hay muchos servidores web que no ofrecen un servicio de alojamiento (o sea, que sea "abierto" al público, con o sin pago) sino que simplemente "sirven" determinados contenidos de forma "cerrada" (para un propósito / "dueño" en particular). Dicho de otro modo: todos los servidores de alojamiento (en web) son servidores web, pero una pequeña fracción de los servidores web son servidores de alojamiento.

Lo que quiero decir con ello es que personalmente no considero necesariamente "erróneo" hablar de _servidor_ (con o sin "web") pero sí que es demasiado genérico como para servir como traducción más o menos equivalente a "web host".

Servidor de alojamiento / hospedaje (o la alternativa anteriormente dicha: _anfitrión_) me parecen alternativas más correctas, por más cercanas a lo que denomina el término inglés.


----------



## chics

Hola!

El *servidor* (server) y el *alojamiento* (host) son cosas distintas. Nunca oí _anfitrión_.

Para preguntar _scriptable image_ deberías abrir otro hilo para que otros puedan encontrarlo en el diccionario cuando busquen, creo que es *imagen codificable*.


----------



## onomatopeya

quizás es mejor dejar la plabra sin traducir.
"host de sitios webs" o "web host"

Asi todos entenderíamos.
si me dicen "anfitrión", hasta se podria pensar que es otra cosa!!!!


----------

